# XDm 45?



## Mybike45 (Sep 27, 2015)

So not but an hour ago I purchased my first Xdm 45ACP. When I asked the guy at the counter for an extra mag he looked at the case and automatically gave me a mag for a springfield 1911. I know 1911's are the gun of choice for 45ACO owners but did i make a wrong choice in getting a polymer frame? Sure it has more kick but it's controllable at least for me.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Mybike45 said:


> So not but an hour ago I purchased my first Xdm 45ACP. When I asked the guy at the counter for an extra mag he looked at the case and automatically gave me a mag for a springfield 1911. I know 1911's are the gun of choice for 45ACO owners but *did i make a wrong choice in getting a polymer frame*? Sure it has more kick but it's controllable at least for me.


Not at all. Springfield makes a real nice gun. Extra magazines are readily available from Springfield and many other parts vendors. I've got an XDM .45 Compact shoots real nice, no issues.


----------



## bigjohn56 (Jan 26, 2013)

Right now there is a really good Springfield promotion going on that you can submit for since you just purchased a XD: 2 extra mags, dual pistol range bag, & double mag pouch = FREE!

Check out the form here! https://www.springfieldpromo.com/Gearup.asp :smt1099


----------



## Mybike45 (Sep 27, 2015)

Thanks gentlemen.


----------



## shift1 (Dec 31, 2013)

I had one and traded it off and back to a glock 21
For me the glock is a better gun all around. I don't think the XDM is worth the price?


----------



## kmanick (Sep 12, 2016)

I've got an XDM 3.8C in .45. I love it, shoots dead on, and for it's size it shoots amazingly soft.
My 1911 pals all love it.
I'm in Mass so I only got the 9 round mags with it , no 13, but I have Pierce 
extensions on 2 of my mags that add a round and I just received a full sized 10 round mag with a sleeve, that I like to use at the range.
SpringField is not Mass compliant so you have to score them here through private sales. I would love a 3.8C in 9mm


----------

